# Houston I-45 HOV Lane Question - Need HELP!!!



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

Hey guys,

Gotta take my Dad back and forth from Conroe to MDAnderson. Can anyone tell me the best way to access the I-45 HOV Lanes coming and going?

I especially can't figure out how to get on the HOV lane from Houston to Conroe.

Thanks,

TL


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

There is an access if you are going I-10 East. Take the I-45 North ramp from I-10 and near the end of the ramp you can turn left onto the HOV.

There is a way to get on if you come out of Downtown. The attached link should help. If you are at MD Anderson, your best bet would be to take Main or Fannin into downtown and get on the Downtown access.

http://www.ridemetro.org/SchedulesMaps/HOV/i45n.aspx


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

Try this link. There is a link to another PDF download that shows entrance and exits to all HOV.

A little confusing (to me at least) going north bound. I was told, but don't know is that you can get to the HOV lanes from the transit centers (ie park and rides). Makes sense because that's how the buses get there.

http://www.ridemetro.org/SchedulesMaps/HOV.aspx

Good Luck with the MD Anderson runs, been there and it can be a drag. Make the best of it, maybe some good music and some good conversation will make the trips easier.

Skeeter Bait


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I was looking at the maps and was wondering about this option...

Leaving MDA, take 288N to 59N.
59N onto I10W.
Take first exit ramp (Providence?) to Main.
Left on Main.
Right on Commerce.
Right on Travis to the HOV.

That looks like it will work, but how's the traffic around that downtown part?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

If you are talking 5:00-6:00pm, I would run Main or Fannin north from the Medical center to Commerce. Earlier than 4:30 it wont' be nearly as bad on 288 and 59.


----------

